# west lakes sat. mornin



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Hittin west lakes again sat. morning, launching from dotterel dve. at 7.30. GONNA BEAT BUFFS BREAM, or more likely catch a few regular bream and maybe sink a beer or two.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

done. ill bring a sixer too..


----------

